# Eheim 2213 or Fluval 106



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I have the 2211 on my min L and the 2213 would not be an overkill. You can always slow the flow with more media or with the double taps. I'd go with Eheim any day over Fluval.


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

If I had to choose between the two of those filters I would chose the Fluval. I have both Eheim and Fluval and, I love them both, but the Fluvals are much easier to do maintenance.


----------



## cichnatic (Oct 16, 2012)

Eheim 2213 and don't look back.


----------



## Jello (Aug 2, 2012)

Can you guys tell me why you prefer the Eheim over the Fluval? (or vise versa)


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

Jello said:


> Can you guys tell me why you prefer the Eheim over the Fluval? (or vise versa)


I like both almost the same (they both have there own pros and cons). But I would say I choose a fluval.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

i had an eheim 2213, it was solid, super quiet and efficient. doing maintenance on it wasn't tough, but it also wasnt a jiffy per say.

that being said, im leaning towards a fluval 206 when it comes time to flood my 12g Long. i've never had a fluval filter before, but i've read great things, and it does seem easier to clean.


----------



## cichnatic (Oct 16, 2012)

The Eheim will slightly edge out the Fluval in term of a quietness and no bypass. It is very quiet that you'll have to put your ear next to it to know its running. The classic series engorge the water from the bottom and back up from the top. That helps eliminate any bypassing which is a very clever design from them. These canisters are built to last you a long time proven by track record. 

The Fluval is very easy when it comes to cleaning. Lever (aquastop) to disconnect and removable baskets for quick maintenance. It is very quiet also but just not as quiet as the Eheim. They are prone to leak after maintenance and putting back together. I had one that leaked on me which why I turn to Eheim and have not regret one bit. 

I do not hate Fluval but rather just left a sour taste in my mouth after that. It has been two years since, now I purchased a new Fluval 306 few days ago to give it another shot.

This is not meant for a flame war but my personal opinion.


----------



## tfmcder (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a 2213, 2215, and 2217 and a fluval 103, 104, 304 and 404. 
Noise: Eheim
Flow: Almost even, slightly lean Eheim (my fluval would weaken more when media started to get dirty)
Media: Fluval (love the baskets)
Maintenance: Fluval (aquastop is easier than the hose disconnects)
Reliability: Eheim (I have never had an eheim die, I have lost 2 fluvals)
Priming: Fluval (as much as the little plunger sucks, at least it is something)

Overall: Eheim

The fluvals were not bad by any means. I just had the typical leaking problem after opening the filter that is fairly common. I also hated how bad the flow was reduced once the media started to get a little dirty. For some people this may be a pro because it is a way to notify you when to clean your filter. I loved the aquastop disconnect but the eheim is not that inconvenient to remove.

The leaking and the fact that I had 2 separate fluvals die on me, both times it was the motor, are what keep me from recommending fluvals. They may be better now but I am an eheim convert. I am still curious about rena, many people seem to love them.


----------



## Jimmyblues (Dec 16, 2010)

*Eheim 2213 VS Fluval 106*



Jello said:


> Trying to decide between these 2 canister filters for my ADA mini L (I know, its overkill, but thinking about the future). Anybody have experience with both?


 

I have the 2213 and the 106 and think they are both excellent filters.

I had an Eheim in the early 1980's and liked it. However, those were the days before Eheim included its quick change hose valves which makes these canisters so much more user friendly.

The Fluval Aquastop feature does the same with even greater convenience in this author's opinion.

These filters are workhorses. As long as they are maintained properly - ie cleaned every few months and the o-rings changed every two years, they should provide trouble free service for years.

Just make sure that you never run them dry since this can burn out their electric motors.

Regardless of which of these filters you decide on (or even if you choose to purchase another in their lineup of even a different brand) it pays to shop around on the Internet. There can be huge differences in price for the same item. For example, when I purchased my Fluval 106 I paid $74.69 for it including shipping. This filter often sells for at least $90 to $100.

When I purchased my Eheim 2213s I paid $70 each for them, when they often sell for at least $20 more. Consider that you can save at least 25% on most of your aquarium purchases if you are a conscientious shopper, and this can add up to hundreds or even thousands of dollars in savings, depending on the number of aquariums that you purchase.

Fishkeeping is a very enjoyable hobby. However, it can become very expensive in no time. So the more you save on each of the items you purchase the better off you are.

Regards,

Jimmyblues


----------



## whatamarket (Aug 26, 2018)

tfmcder said:


> I have a 2213, 2215, and 2217 and a fluval 103, 104, 304 and 404.
> Noise: Eheim
> Flow: Almost even, slightly lean Eheim (my fluval would weaken more when media started to get dirty)
> Media: Fluval (love the baskets)
> ...


They do leak after awhile I believe it is the design with the top of the canister, after awhile the top part of the canister where ther o-ring seals itself distorts a bit creating a leak, so many times the O-ring is fine, by replacing the already good O-ring with a new one creates a new seal at first but does not last long,
I am surprised they have not fixed the issue for such an expensive filter,I had the unit for 7 years no problems , in the last 2 years almost every time I service it I gets the leaks, and I replace the o-ring the is releivelt new, now I use the Eheim classic , takes a little longer to clean, 5 minutes ..LOL but do not have to worry & deal with the leaks, beside the possible leak that many seem to have it is a good filter but have a solid leak proof filter is in the forefront of anything else


----------

